# Einstellung Bremse Stationaerrolle BigGame



## Kanda (24. April 2017)

Hallo,

wir fischen normalerweise mit Shimano oder Penn 50&80 auf Yellowfintuna (40kg+). Da ist die Bremseinstellung ja kein Problem, 30% der Testline auf Strike, da ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Nun habe ich rumgetoent bei meinen Fischerkollegen, dass das Geraet viel zu schwer sei und man auch mit leichterem fangen koennte. Der Spott war mir von Anfang an sicher...

Ich wollte nicht gleich so viel fuer eine Stella ausgeben, da habe ich mir eine Spro Powerdrive 880 mit 650m 25kg geflochtener zugelegt. Sollte eigentlich reichen.

Nur, wie stelle ich die Bremse korrekt ein? Gestern ist es wieder passiert, ich konnte den Tuna nicht stoppen, innerhalb von 90 sek war die Leine fast weg. Die Rolle war richtig heiss und auf dem Boot hat´s nach verbrannter Bremse gerochen, echt!!!

Ich hab immer stueckweise zugedreht, bis es dann PATSCH gemacht hat. Zum zweitenmal schon.

Wie stellt man die Stationaerrollen beim BigGame ein? Und wie finde ich diese Position dann wieder? Gibts da einen Trick?


----------



## Wollebre (24. April 2017)

*AW: Einstellung Bremse Stationaerrolle BigGame*



Kanda schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir fischen normalerweise mit Shimano oder Penn 50&80 auf Yellowfintuna (40kg+). Da ist die Bremseinstellung ja kein Problem, 30% der Testline auf Strike, da ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Nun habe ich rumgetoent bei meinen Fischerkollegen, dass das Geraet viel zu schwer sei und man auch mit leichterem fangen koennte. Der Spott war mir von Anfang an sicher...
> 
> ...




 Die erste Regel ist eine Neurolle vor dem Ersteinsatz genau zu kontrollieren! Getriebe, Schnurlauf und vor allem die Bremse. Bremsscheiben ok?, Bremsscheiben und Metal Washer korrekt eingelegt? (bei einer Testrolle waren die nicht korrekt eingelegt). Dann sind Bremsentests angesagt!
 Eine 50lbs Schnur trägt bei Labortests ca. 23kg. Nur durch Knoten etc. verringert sich das.

 Der Nachteil beim Angeln ist das man nicht sieht was für ein Brocken angebissen hat. Da kann jede Stationär an seine Grenzen kommen. Vor drei Jahre auf den Malediven wurde einem Angelfreund beim Jiggen seine Stella 20000SW-B gespult. Da half nicht die Bremse auf voll zu und die behandschuhte Hand auf der Spule.... War "nettes Geräusch" als der Spulenknoten brach..... Ist heute noch am rätseln was für ein Fisch das war.... Hat sich daraufhin die Stella 30000SW-B gekauft. Dazu habe ich noch die Bremse gepimpt. Im Jahr drauf konnte er mit der Rolle locker einen fetten Marlin ausdrillen.

 Gehe daher davon aus das der Fisch einfach zu stark war für die Rolle. Nur wenn eine Rolle für 30kg Bremkraft ausgelegt ist, würde ich auch entsprechend starke Schnur nehmen. Hier 80lbs. auch wenn dadurch weniger auf die Spule paßt. Dann die Bremse gleich höher einstellen und bei Bedarf Bremse weiter zudrehen. Zurück regulieren ist bei abnehmender Schnur auch notwendig. Mit abnehmender Schnur erhöht sich die Bremskraft was zu Schnurbruch führt!!! Das gilt für alle Rollen, egal ob Stationär oder Multi. Wenn der Fisch am Boot ist und der Wireman das Vorfach gegriffen hat, die Bremse unbedingt auf FREE stellen. Die meisten Fische gehen beim letzten Kampf am Boot verloren!!!  

 Die Bremse auf 1/3 der Tragkraft einstellen mache ich nur mit Multi beim Trolling. Bei Stationär wird gleich höher eingestellt. Einfach mal daran denken das ein Thun mit ca. 70 km/h Speed abzieht... Da kannst dir ausrechnen wie schnell die Spule leer ist.... 

 Hier mein Review über die Rolle:
www.biggame4u.net/show.aspx?autologin_user=&autologin_pw=&id=5859&cat=1&language=de

 Alternativ kann ich die unerheblich teurere Shimano Saragosa 20000SW empfehlen. Mit zusätzlich gepimpter Bremse ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Auf einer befreundeten Fishing Lodge auf den Malediven sind die Rollen ohne Probleme seit gut drei Jahre fast täglich im Einsatz.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. April 2017)

*AW: Einstellung Bremse Stationaerrolle BigGame*



Kanda schrieb:


> wir fischen normalerweise mit Shimano oder Penn 50&80 auf Yellowfintuna (40kg+). Da ist die Bremseinstellung ja kein Problem, 30% der Testline auf Strike, da ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Nun habe ich rumgetoent bei meinen Fischerkollegen, dass das Geraet viel zu schwer sei und man auch mit leichterem fangen koennte. Der Spott war mir von Anfang an sicher...


Mal eine Frage dazu:
wird im stehen gedrillt oder mit Kampfstuhl etc? 
Wie ist die Anglerausrüstung zum Halten und Bedienen von Rute und Rolle?

Ich halte es eigenlich gerne mit der Regel, dass bei 15kg anliegender Zugkraft eh effektiv Schluss ist mit freistehendem Angler und gebeugt an einer Boardwand schafft man sicher nichtmal soviel.


----------



## hans albers (25. April 2017)

*AW: Einstellung Bremse Stationaerrolle BigGame*

moin

bin ja nun nicht der big game experte, 
aber warum keine multi..???


(bei solchen fischen)


----------



## hans albers (25. April 2017)

*AW: Einstellung Bremse Stationaerrolle BigGame*

yap...

werden wohl öfter bei oberflächen ködern
auch stationäre eingesetzt, aber wenn dann
die bremse so kreischt....???



irgendwas ist da unterdimensioniert...


----------



## Kanda (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einstellung Bremse Stationaerrolle BigGame*

Speziell bei 80er kaempft man mehr mit dem Gewicht des Geraets als mit dem Fisch selbst, ich zumindest. Noch dazu im Stehen. Ich hatte das Glueck, einmal an beschriebener Rute einen Sailfish drillen zu duerfen, herrlich! Aber ein groesserer Tuna ist eine andere Liga, machbar denke ich, aber man muss sein Geraet kennen.

Meine Kollegen benutzen immer so schweres Geraet, Stationaerrollen sind quasi unbekannt, auch 30er verpoent. Ich wollte einfach mal Neuland betreten.


----------



## Kanda (26. April 2017)

*AW: Einstellung Bremse Stationaerrolle BigGame*

Nordlichtangler:

Wir haben Kampfstuehle, je nach Fisch aber auch im Stehen. Wir haben einen Bauchgurt, und wenn die Arme immer laenger werden, schreien wir nach dem Brustgurt!! 80er fuer mich nur im Stuhl, 50er geht auch im Stehen, je nach Fisch natuerlich.


----------

